# Latest Humidor collection pics & w/ my 'inventory'



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey everyone - I don't think I've posted pics of all 3 of my humidors yet or of my current stock lately, so here it is. I'm adding 1 small 20-count humidor this week as well. I usually save my cigars for after dinner in the evenings or during the day on weekends, but I also enjoy smoking a flavored petite corona or cigarillo in the middle of a weekday while working so I'm going to use the new 20 count that I should be receiving in a few days for those (currently just keeping them in a dry-box because I don't like mixing them in with the non-flavored population  ).










^^ top humidor is for maduros and other darker shade cigars, bottom left holds the connecticut & lighter shades but some darker ones as well, and bottom right is for cigars I'm aging a bit longer before smoking










^^ the humidors on the right & left are each glass-top 150 count w/ a tray, so here's a pic with the trays out










^^ aging some OpusX & other Fuente's, Romeo Y Julieta's, and others in the top rack of the 1st / aging humidor










^^ the bottom of the aging humidor.










^^ the humidor that holds most of the maduro and darker shades. (stickers are of the date purchased and where from)










^^ top rack of the 2nd glass-top humidor. nevermind the 55% RH - that's because of it being open for the pictures 










^^ bottom section of the 2nd glass-top humidor. These are all Rocky Patels with a box of 20 RP Puro Cubano's underneath that I'm keeping boxed up.










^^ another pic of the top rack of the 2nd glass-top humidor. I took the top layer of cigars off for this top rack pic to show the Perdomo Lot 23 Churchills.

-- Michael :smoke:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking stash Michael ! :thumb:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice job on the collection bro!! lots of good smoking in there!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

sick!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a lot of nice cigars!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I like pichers. :chk


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

One of those humis looks familiar.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome stash man! Looks great!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

looking good, you have alot of nice sticks there bro!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Very, VERY nice! Thank you for sharing the pics of your humidors and glorious sticks!

:dude:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Great pics, man!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I"d smoke just about everything you got in there...the Opus Cigars I'd smoke twice.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Glad you like!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Great looking stash...I hope to be a that point someday....


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Nice collection there. Does storing the Maduros in the same Humi as the "lighter" smokes really affect the flavor of the cigars? I'm new at this, so I was wondering why you had the "*******" segregated from the "lighter" ones.

Thanks,
J


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

bhxhhcz said:


> Nice collection there. Does storing the Maduros in the same Humi as the "lighter" smokes really affect the flavor of the cigars? I'm new at this, so I was wondering why you had the "*******" segregated from the "lighter" ones.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Thanks!!

And yes, storing different cigars will affect the flavor somewhat but to a larger degree if they're stored together for years and years. Cigars stored together over time will "marry" in a way, which is why you should mainly try to store any flavored cigars separately if you have any or else their tastes can almost sort of blend together in a way. I also store them that way though because sometimes I might be in the mood for a specific strength or kind of cigar and rather than rummaging through the humidors for what I'm in the mood for I can usually go to one humidor and pick out a cigar that catches my eye in less time. But I usually keep more maduros than lighter shade cigars though so you'll often find that the humidor for the lighter shades will often be 50% filled with darker ones as well.

If you only have one humidor though, I wouldn't worry about different shades/kinds of cigars being stored together. Unless you have any flavored ones... Every now and then I'll have a couple of the CAO vanilla flavored ones on hand and rather than stick those with the rest of the general population in the humidors I'll actually just keep them in one of my regular empty cigar boxes with a small amount of beads to keep them content.


----------

